# Mug shots



## mightyboosh

Oliver has been busted as the head of a crime syndicate (planning a coup d'état) Police are still looking for his accomplices. Can you help?
He looks guilty to me!


----------



## Shane Kent

Ooop! Wrong kind of mugs


----------



## Foxxycat

Haha the look from Miss Honeybee


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Moo Shu Snowshoe: the _real_ ringleader.


----------



## Mad4savannahs

Nope!! Wasn't me


----------



## Foxxycat

I'm innocent


----------



## raysmyheart

Be on the lookout. Do not approach this Cat if you see her, She is a key focus of this investigation and may attack you with cuddles and kisses if you get too close.


----------



## Foxxycat

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 377645
> Be on the lookout. Do not approach this Cat if you see her, She is a key focus of this investigation and may attack you with cuddles and kisses if you get too close.


@raysmyheart Your kitty is a heart breaker! She's beautiful and lovely! Honeybee will attack with kisses and purrs too.


----------



## Shane Kent

Rusty


----------



## Foxxycat

Shane Kent said:


> Rusty
> View attachment 377715


He's giving you that look!! Honeybee does too!


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Rusty
> View attachment 377715


Rusty is just gorgeous


----------



## Shane Kent

Thank You @Trixie1


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Oz: Ninja Kitty:


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Ooop! Wrong kind of mugs


Ha! Those are really nice mugs though. Great find.


----------



## Shane Kent

Kane


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Kane


Who is Kane? Your rainbow bridge kitty? Beautiful pic!


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Kane and Zaren were Karen and I first cats. They were litter mate brothers that are at the bridge together.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## raysmyheart

This cat has been spotted again but successfully ran away just as law enforcement moved in.


----------



## mightyboosh

Forget forensic evidence, forget witness evidence. Judging from the mug shots alone - GUILTY AS CHARGED. Sentences to be determined at a further hearing.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> This cat has been spotted again but successfully ran away just as law enforcement moved in.


Run Speedy! You've been framed. I know you're innocent of these charges.


----------



## mightyboosh

This is getting messy. Some cat has gone to the cops for some plea bargaining and you know what that means. He or she will completely fold and drag all the others down. Oliver says stand firm and to give "no comment" interviews. The US members of the conspiracy should take the fifth amendment.


----------



## weebeasties

Buddy was busted despite his clever attempt to disguise himself as a member of a mariachi band.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Buddy was busted despite his clever attempt to disguise himself as a member of a mariachi band.


Nice try! You almost had me fooled Buddy. What a gorgeous little boy! :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

I'm not saying another word without my lawyer!


----------



## MaggieDemi

dustydiamond1 said:


> I'm not saying a word without my lawyer!


Good idea, Gypsy. It's best to stay silent. Anything you say can & will be used against you.


----------



## Shane Kent

Cost me two cans of tuna and a promise he won't visit the east end of Ottawa again.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> a promise he won't visit the east end of Ottawa again.


What's at the east end of Ottawa?


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi French people. I live in the west end with the English speakers.


----------



## Shane Kent

I guess I should have said French cats in my last post


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> I guess I should have said French cats in my last post


Il y a un poisson rouge sur votre collier;
Je me demande qui était ton animalier? 
Écrire pentamètre iambique est 
La chose la plus difficile que j'ai faite!


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Il y a un poisson rouge sur votre collier;
> Je me demande qui était ton animalier?
> Écrire pentamètre iambique est
> La chose la plus difficile que j'ai faite!


You lost me at iambic pentameter.


----------



## Jemma Birch

Binx


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Sophisticat

' Look at this face, i' m a picture of innocence'


----------



## Sophisticat

I'm fact I am disgusted you even accused me... Huurrrumph (aloofness alert)


----------



## Sophisticat

Well dont look at me ivve been loafing here the whole time. And why would I want to pull the tree over, I am too busy waiting for my opportunity to steal your roast chicken..... Innocent until proven otherwise.

Love this photo thread BTW


----------



## mightyboosh

So many evil kitties. The ones on the mugs look the dodgiest, I wouldn't trust them!

On a point of law, if kitties are genetically pre- disposed to take over the World, are they culpable? They have no choice really.


----------



## mightyboosh

Sophisticat said:


> Look at this face, i' m a picture of innocence'


You have fallen into the all too common a trap that I fell into (I don't seem able to get out of it).
Don't let that super duper bundle of cutie pie fluff fool you. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

This is me from the worry and I'm only 25 yrs old.


----------



## Shane Kent

This fellow again. He says he didn't do it. He was at home all night. Must have been another fluffy ginger kitty.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> He says he didn't do it. He was at home all night.


Well I believe him.


----------



## raysmyheart

This Cat is still being sought by law enforcement as an accomplice to Oliver. Please call authorities if you spot her, she has a weakness for chicken-flavored treats.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> This Cat is still being sought by law enforcement as an accomplice to Oliver.


Speedy, you know what you have to do. Blame it all on Oliver!


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> Speedy, you know what you have to do. Blame it all on Oliver!


@MaggieDemi, I am laughing so hard right now when I read this. Yes, that's what Speedy will do, blame it on Oliver, all of it! @mightyboosh . Thank you @MaggieDemi and Speedy thanks you, also for getting her out of this mess. Yes, that is the thing to do, blame it on Oliver.


----------



## mightyboosh

raysmyheart said:


> blame it on Oliver, all of it!


EMERGENCY! I came down this morning and Oliver was nowhere to be seen along with his passport and little suitcase. He left a note saying, 'You'll never find me coppers, HA HA.'
The worst of it is that I've just had a delivery of cat food that cost £60 so it's wasted now.

FOR SALE. Two bags of quality cat food £50 ono (used cat bed (cardboard box) thrown in completely free)


----------



## raysmyheart

mightyboosh said:


> EMERGENCY! I came down this morning and Oliver was nowhere to be seen along with his passport and little suitcase. He left a note saying, 'You'll never find me coppers, HA HA.'
> The worst of it is that I've just had a delivery of cat food that cost £60 so it's wasted now.
> 
> FOR SALE. Two bags of quality cat food £50 ono (used cat bed (cardboard box) thrown in completely free)


Oh, no! This messes up all of Speedy's plans! According to @MaggieDemi , Speedy was simply going to put all the blame onto Oliver. She got her hopes up with this plan "blame it all on Oliver"! @mightyboosh Now, because of the latest with Oliver nowhere to be seen and his little suitcase gone missing, well, I'm afraid Speedy will need to again enlist the help of accomplices again (many of them pictured above in this thread)!!!

Luckily Speedy has a naturally sweet demeanor and that is working in her favor. Who would suspect this Little One of being part of a crime syndicate? Really!







After all, she does sleep a lot.









However, this means that more mugshots will be posted here in this thread as the case will need to be solved!:Cat

@mightyboosh do you think that Oliver knowing that all that cat food is waiting for him, that he might return soon?


----------



## mightyboosh

raysmyheart said:


> do you think that Oliver knowing that all that cat food is waiting for him, that he might return soon?


Mmmm, not sure. I just hacked into Oliver's emails and he made references to 'visiting certain kitties' and 'keeping them on board' so it's all very worrying.

He didn't mention Speedy by name but, you know, it's best to keep vigilant.


----------



## TommyB

If this isn't a look of guilt, I don't know what is. Who knew the princess of my crew would turn out to be the troublemaker?!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Aleister said:


> If this isn't a look of guilt, I don't know what is. Who knew the princess of my crew would turn out to be the troublemaker?!


Hey, I remember you guys! Is Thea here too? (I hope I remembered her name right)


----------



## TommyB

MaggieDemi said:


> Hey, I remember you guys! Is Thea here too? (I hope I remembered her name right)


I remember you as well.  Nope, she isn't. The forum thing isn't really for her, she's more of the social media type.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Aleister said:


> Nope, she isn't. The forum thing isn't really for her, she's more of the social media type.


Aww. Well tell her I said Hi and I hope she changes her mind. We can all chat on here just like Facebook.


----------



## TommyB

MaggieDemi said:


> Aww. Well tell her I said Hi and I hope she changes her mind. We can all chat on here just like Facebook.


She said hello in response and that she'll think about giving this forum a chance. I believe she'll evenrually give it a shot because chatting like that is the type of thing that she's used to.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Aleister said:


> She said hello in response and that she'll think about giving this forum a chance.


Tell her to come over to this thread, that's where we all chat. 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-special-new-member-welcome.506146/page-35#post-1065356136


----------



## dustydiamond1

_Ok Oliver, arrangements are all taken care of. You'll catch the midnite train to Georgia, then the 8am FedEx flight and I'll pick you up at our airport then we'll rendez-vous with the others as planned. Gypsy.







_


----------



## mightyboosh

dustydiamond1 said:


> Ok Oliver, arrangements are all taken care of. You'll catch the midnite train to Georgia, then the 8am FedEx flight and I'll pick you up at our airport then we'll rendez-vous with the others as planned. Gypsy.


Understood. Bring some treats and catnip.


----------



## mightyboosh

mightyboosh said:


> I just hacked into Oliver's emails and he made references to 'visiting certain kitties' and 'keeping them on board' so it's all very worrying.


I did wonder what he was up to at the time but it all makes sense now.


----------



## dustydiamond1

mightyboosh said:


> Understood. Bring some treats and catnip.


_Hideout well stocked. Special requests you asked for are all in place. Speedy are you enroute? Gypsy out._


----------



## mightyboosh

This was in his saved photos on the laptop!


----------



## dustydiamond1

mightyboosh said:


> This was in his saved photos on the laptop!


Egads! I saw on her ipad that Gypsy had contacted Speedy, I'd better alert @raysmyheart!


----------



## weebeasties

The treat canister that is normally located on a high shelf now lays in the floor, dented. I questioned Spike, but she claims to have seen nothing. I'm not sure I believe her...


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> The treat canister that is normally located on a high shelf now lays in the floor, dented. I questioned Spike, but she claims to have seen nothing. I'm not sure I believe her...
> View attachment 386868


It was a diversion! Or your crew are collecting provisions for the journey to meet up with Oliver, Speedy, Gypsy and who knows who else! It's a conspiracy I tell ya! (see previous posts) I wouldn't be a bit surprised to discover that @1CatOverTheLines Moo Shu is the mastermind behind the whole scheme (what ever it is...)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 - Taz is under house arrest and his ID Chip is flagged so he won't be joining in

I should have known he was going to be trouble, he stole our hearts when we got him


----------



## mightyboosh

weebeasties said:


> The treat canister that is normally located on a high shelf now lays in the floor, dented. I questioned Spike, but she claims to have seen nothing.


Forget innocent demeaners, forget cuteness, they're all involved. Like all conspiracies, this runs deep, very deep. Don't forget there's a host of smaller players behind the scenes making the enterprise work.


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 386882
> 
> 
> View attachment 386883


Just look at those! I know it should be innocent until proven guilty but just look!!! That must be proof of guilt.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Mug shot of a mug shot


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> Mug shot of a mug shot
> 
> View attachment 386980


There's no escape tunnel to be dug through there I'm afraid.


----------



## mightyboosh

I've just heard a rumour that Oliver and others are 'going to the mattresses'. What the heck does that mean?


----------



## MaggieDemi

mightyboosh said:


> 'going to the mattresses'.


Huh. I Googled it and it doesn't mean what I thought it meant.  Is Oliver in the Mafia?


----------



## mightyboosh

MaggieDemi said:


> Is Oliver in the Mafia?


Either that or something similar, the Catfia maybe.


----------



## mightyboosh

Don Olivanie.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Nothing to worry about...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 - Taz is under house arrest and his ID Chip is flagged so he won't be joining in
> 
> I should have known he was going to be trouble, he stole our hearts when we got him
> 
> View attachment 386888


And he is STILL stealing hearts ❤


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> Nothing to worry about...


Phew, I thought it was getting way out of hand. What a relief.


----------



## Shane Kent

I am going to have to get a cabinet for the tea cups and mugs.


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> I am going to have to get a cabinet for the tea cups and mugs.


You'd better do so, the cups and mugs are involved too.


----------



## MaggieDemi

MissyfromMice said:


> Nothing to worry about...


Now see, that's what I originally thought it meant.


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> Nothing to worry about...


Maybe you could help again with your optimistic outlook. There was also a reference to 'sleeping with the fishes.' Another weird phrase I've never heard of.


----------



## MaggieDemi

mightyboosh said:


> Maybe you could help again with your optimistic outlook. There was also a reference to 'sleeping with the fishes.'


Ummm I'm pretty sure there's no optimistic version of that phrase.


----------



## MissyfromMice

mightyboosh said:


> Maybe you could help again with your optimistic outlook. There was also a reference to 'sleeping with the fishes.' Another weird phrase I've never heard of.


You worry way too much, @mightyboosh.


----------



## MaggieDemi

MissyfromMice said:


> You worry way too much, @mightyboosh.


I stand corrected. There is a double meaning.


----------



## MissyfromMice

MaggieDemi said:


> I stand corrected. There is a double meaning.


My positive outlook/attitude is not compatible with the other meaning.

Even people can sleep with the fishes


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> You worry way too much, @mightyboosh.


Ahhh, so that's what it means. I think you should be in charge of positive spin in this investigation.


----------



## MissyfromMice

mightyboosh said:


> Ahhh, so that's what it means. I think you should be in charge of positive spin in this investigation.


I'm ready to make a (positive) contribution. We have to come up with a name for the undercover investigation. My alias will be "mama africa".


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> I'm ready to make a (positive) contribution. We have to come up with a name for the undercover investigation.


I'm open to suggestions for an operation codename but in the meantime I hope you realise how difficult your role will be as Secretary of State for positive spin. It will be difficult disassembling all the fake news and lies.


----------



## MissyfromMice

mightyboosh said:


> I'm open to suggestions for an operation codename but in the meantime I hope you realise how difficult your role will be as Secretary of State for positive spin. It will be difficult disassembling all the fake news and lies.


Not to mention the fact that English is my third language; I wonder if I - as a Secretary of State for positive spin - will be able to deal with the ambiguity of some words and expressions in English. Maybe you'd better look for a native speaker to hold this position...


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> Maybe you'd better look for a native speaker to hold this position...


Nope, you have the job, it's been decided already. Anyway, if English is your third language, you must be a genius at the other two. Also as SOT for spin, it doesn't matter if you don't understand a few colloquialisms, you just 'spin' a tangle of confusion around them. This may help as guidance. You'll have to be tough with the press.


----------



## MissyfromMice

mightyboosh said:


> Nope, you have the job, it's been decided already. Anyway, if English is your third language, you must be a genius at the other two. Also as SOT for spin, it doesn't matter if you don't understand a few colloquialisms, you just 'spin' a tangle of confusion around them. This may help as guidance. You'll have to be tough with the press.


:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## mightyboosh

@Shane Kent I've suspected this for a while but maybe we're meowing up the wrong tree in blaming the real cats. It's been the mugs all along! They look rather smug there and think they've got away with it. Well, they can think again as the investigation will now take a new turn.


----------



## mightyboosh

@1CatOverTheLine Bob has been suspiciously quiet of late. What's he hiding? Is he the mug potter? Is there a little potters wheel at your place with blobs of clay splattered around? We need answers.


----------



## Shane Kent

mightyboosh said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Bob has been suspiciously quiet of late. What's he hiding? Is he the mug potter? Is there a little potters wheel at your place with blobs of clay splattered around? We need answers.


I am sure Moo Shu has some paws in there as well. Bob the potter and Moo Shu the painter


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> Bob the potter and Moo Shu the painter


That's what I was thinking. The net is drawing in.


----------



## Donnaev

@Shane Kent I love your mugs, quite the collection. Major Tom and Capt. Jack swear that the dog did it.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Donnaev said:


> Major Tom and Capt. Jack swear that the dog did it.


Sure, blame it on the dog!


----------



## Shane Kent

@mightyboosh They have moved on to tea cups, @1CatOverTheLine has to get a handle on those two.


----------



## mightyboosh

Donnaev said:


> Jack swear that the dog did it.


Oldest cat trick in the book in blaming the dog. That may not wash with the investigators.



Shane Kent said:


> They have moved on to tea cups,


NOOOOO, not the tea cups. It's the end of civilisation as we know it.


----------



## thefiresidecat

they'll never find that. yowwww!

Red Dwarf "The closet door opens and the CAT climbs out.

CAT: Heh. He won't find *that* one. Heh, heh! Not until he changes his
boots. Heh, heh! (Sees LISTER) OH!

CAT holds a hand up to hide his face and he heads for the door.

CAT: Did you see him clearly? Could you spot him in a parade? I don't
think so. I could've been anybody. (Leaves.)"

I can match mug shot on the







the pedestal cup too..


----------



## mightyboosh

thefiresidecat said:


> View attachment 389882
> 
> 
> they'll never find that. yowwww!
> 
> Red Dwarf "The closet door opens and the CAT climbs out.
> 
> CAT: Heh. He won't find *that* one. Heh, heh! Not until he changes his
> boots. Heh, heh! (Sees LISTER) OH!
> 
> CAT holds a hand up to hide his face and he heads for the door.
> 
> CAT: Did you see him clearly? Could you spot him in a parade? I don't
> think so. I could've been anybody. (Leaves.)"
> 
> I can match mug shot on the
> View attachment 389885
> the pedestal cup too..


I used to be in the cop trade and I've heard of jurors saying that, "He couldn't possibly be guilty, he_ looks_ too nice and smart."
Using that principle, your cat is in the clear. Case dismissed. 
Gorgeous creature, so proud.


----------



## thefiresidecat

mightyboosh said:


> I used to be in the cop trade and I've heard of jurors saying that, "He couldn't possibly be guilty, he_ looks_ too nice and smart."
> Using that principle, your cat is in the clear. Case dismissed.
> Gorgeous creature, so proud.


people are stoopidly superficial. He's so nice though! It is probably why they had such a difficult time with Bundy. he was good looking and charming. people can't get past that.

"who knows what evil lurks within the hearts of cats. the shadowkat knows!"

she is still a gorgeous girl. she was four months in the first photo and about 8 or 9 months in the second.


----------



## mightyboosh

thefiresidecat said:


> she was four months in the first photo and about 8 or 9 months in the second.


She looks like she's guarding the entrance to a secret portal in the second pic, like something out of Labryrinth.


----------



## thefiresidecat

mightyboosh said:


> She looks like she's guarding the entrance to a secret portal in the second pic, like something out of Labryrinth.


she is a kitteh of many imaginations. in her mind she probably was doing just that. it was a portal in which mice and bunnies (a spider would do) might emerge at any moment. in fact she thought she saw one... pretty sure it was! lol. ofc, that house was an old mid century modern. the spiders didn't take imagination. hehe.

we have made a catio on our patio using net and the patio above the catio as a roof. because of the way it's all set up they can't get there from the door to the patio because that part is unsealed off. we call the window that leads to out there "the magic portal". lol. and when they are searching cupboards and what not for a way outside. (we're pretty sure that's what they're doing when they start opening random doors) we call that looking for a portal to the outside universe.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Cute mug, looks like Molly!


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 390313


The plot thickens. Was it Sylvester all along?



Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 391292


That's an innocent look...…….to those who don't know cats!


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 391709
> 
> 
> View attachment 391710


Oh no, not Garfield as well. Where is all this criminality leading?


----------



## Shane Kent

mightyboosh said:


> Oh no, not Garfield as well. Where is all this criminality leading?


A Tom and Jerry mug I hope


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> A Tom and Jerry mug I hope


Mmm, do you think Tom is the real Mr big of this dastardly enterprise, egged on by Jerry? It would make sense.


----------



## Shane Kent

mightyboosh said:


> Mmm, do you think Tom is the real Mr big of this dastardly enterprise, egged on by Jerry? It would make sense.


Mr Big would most definitely be Garfield Big spoiled ginger cat. Tom and Sylvester are merely henchmen.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## dustydiamond1

Hi mom...What am I doing?...Oh nothing...








(Staging a diversion...)
Chin skritch please


----------



## MissyfromMice

Guilty look ?


----------



## mightyboosh

MissyfromMice said:


> Guilty look ?


Mrs big?


----------



## MissyfromMice

This is Mrs Big's best friend…


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 393653
> 
> 
> View attachment 393654
> 
> 
> View attachment 393655


Guilty on all counts.


----------



## Shane Kent

We need "Tara's Girl" on here


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> We need "Tara's Girl" on here


That's so cute with the eyeglasses.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Hannahmercedes

Nitro


----------



## Hannahmercedes

Ninja


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## DolomiTTe

I have a mug that compliments my cat Basil purrrfectly!


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## pillowdo

mightyboosh said:


> Oliver has been busted as the head of a crime syndicate (planning a coup d'état) Police are still looking for his accomplices. Can you help?
> He looks guilty to me!
> 
> View attachment 377569


awww that's soooo cute!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --The frog inside the mug is really cute and unique, and the kitty handle too.


----------



## Shane Kent

MaggieDemi said:


> @Shane Kent --The frog inside the mug is really cute and unique, and the kitty handle too.


I have a couple of mugs like that one. They are decorative mugs that aren't meant to drink from. Very light weight and I think it would destroy them if I put hot water in them.


----------



## MilkyVanilla




----------



## Shane Kent

Kitty Mugs


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Kitty Mugs


What is that thingy in the middle? Are those jewels on its side? If so, I like it a lot. :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> What is that thingy in the middle? Are those jewels on its side? If so, I like it a lot. :Cat


It holds photos, notes etc..You just slide them in the coil, one in each. It does look jeweled. It's very cool.


----------



## MaggieDemi

dustydiamond1 said:


> It holds photos, notes etc..You just slide them in the coil, one in each. It does look jeweled. It's very cool.


Thanks pal.  I decided that when I start a cat collection, it will be all bejeweled items like that.


----------



## TriTri

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 398049
> 
> 
> View attachment 398050
> 
> 
> View attachment 398051
> 
> 
> View attachment 398052


A lot of "mug shots!!"


----------



## Shane Kent

TriTri said:


> A lot of "mug shots!!"


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I like the round cups. I suppose those are for tea. I never had any like that, we always just use coffee mugs for tea.


----------



## TriTri

DolomiTTe said:


> I have a mug that compliments my cat Basil purrrfectly!
> View attachment 396259


I expect Shane has too


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

That looks like a hot chocolate mug that I used to have. I lost it when I moved so many times.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I bought a tea cup with a lid like the one in the middle, but it cost me 10 bucks! :Wideyed I bet you could have found me a much better deal.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Sure missing the mug mugshots


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Sure missing the mug mugshots


Like this one?












Speedy
The offense: Sinking her claws into an unpeeled banana before human got to eat it. Fifteenth offense.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Sure missing the mug mugshots
> View attachment 414635
> View attachment 414636


I see Gypsy is trying to hide her face from the camera @dustydiamond1 but you have managed a good identifying picture of her in the second frame.
May I ask if she is wanted for being cuddly, loving and beautiful?:Happy


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> I see Gypsy is trying to hide her face from the camera @dustydiamond1 but you have managed a good identifying picture of her in the second frame.
> May I ask if she is wanted for being cuddly, loving and beautiful?:Happy










Gypsy surrenders, she is indeed wanted for being cuddly, loving and beautiful


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Like this one?
> View attachment 414681
> View attachment 414682
> Speedy
> The offense: Sinking her claws into an unpeeled banana before human got to eat it. Fifteenth offense.










Speedy, I'm sending you a trout with a file inside, I knows it was self defense. All non-hoomuns know those naners sneak attack. Gypsy








Love your cute mug shots


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Speedy, I'm sending you a trout with a file inside, I knows it was self defense. All non-hoomuns know those naners sneak attack. Gypsy


Thank you, Gypsy! I was only putting my claws into the bananas to see if they were fresh! I do it with a lot of fresh fruit my hooman purchases!

This is another mug taken of me - but I got a bit fresh and did this -







so I won't be recognized easily,
hahaha!
Love, Speedy.♥♥♥


----------

